# LOGO-Cursortasten



## Stift1802 (14 Dezember 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich habe ein Problem und zwar:
Soll ich ein Programm erstellen wo die Betriebsartumstellung (Hand,Auto,Aus) über die Cursortasten erfolgen soll. So nun habe ich das Programm geschrieben in der Simulation geht auch alles nun habe ich es bei mir daheim auf meine Test LOGO gespielt und stelle fest das die Cursortasten gar nicht gehen. Sobald ich diese Betätige könne ich ins Menu bzw Sehe die Signale der Eingänge. Wie kann ich jetzt mit den Tastern schalten ????

Danke für euere Hilfe 

Gruß Stift


----------



## edison (14 Dezember 2008)

Muß man nicht ESC zusammen mit den Cursortasten betätigen, um diese als Eingänge verwenden zu können?


----------



## himbeergeist (14 Dezember 2008)

edison schrieb:


> Muß man nicht ESC zusammen mit den Cursortasten betätigen, um diese als Eingänge verwenden zu können?



jo, muss man.

Frank


----------

